# Stellplatz at Lindau. Lake Constance.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,

Has anyone stayed at the Campingplatz Lindau on Lake Constance (not the P&R one)

Would like info on noise level (near railway line). Listed in Camperstop Europe 2012. p.681.

Any info would be appreciated.

Al,
sennen523.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Lindau stelplatz*

Hi Sennen,

The stelplatz is right outside acampsite which is on the lakeside. It is right next door and I mean right next door to the railway line. We didn't stay long enough to experience the trains!!!!!!!

We looked around the campsite which was ACSI but it was equally squalid with pitches dead close together. OK if your just staying overnight on the way through. We went on the other stelplatz which is about 8Km north of Lindau. Its on the outside of a large campsite with electric for 8euros and dead quiet. You can use the showers and facilities in the site. The site is excellent good and clean but as I say 8Km away from the lake. Its in the BOard Atlas.

Cheers............ Ned


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for that Ned. I could see on Google Earth that it was close to the railway line. It's a pity, as it's close to the lake.

We will probably go to the one you have suggested. Have you any GPS co-ords for that one?

There is also a Stellplatz in Lindau itself, but again, I don't know much about it. (listed in MHF).

Regards,
Al.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sennen

there is a stellplatz outside the campsite at friedrichshafen

reach the lake through the campsite, turn right to find a grassy place to swim, short stroll

the campsite does food, chips etc to take away

Easy bike ride to supermarket etc

we stayed in the campsite as it was hot and we have aircon found it very friendly, no frills

GPS 47 degrees39'2"N 9 degrees 29'46"E

Might not be the right area for you though but its next to the lake

Aldra


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks aldra,
Looks good and thanks for the GPS.

Al.


----------

